# Favorite emotions in music



## eversleep (Jan 8, 2012)

Which kinds of songs are your favorite?

Mine is angry- RAAAWWWWRRR ANGST!!! *throws vase against a wall*


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

I like love and sadness.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 8, 2012)

Ugh I can't edit the poll! I meant to put an "other" option in too. =\ Oh well.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 8, 2012)

Way to choose a very limited number of emotions, in the first place.

Afaik, I can edit the poll. Gimme a list of options, and I'll put them in there.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

I did not even see the pole at first.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 8, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Way to choose a very limited number of emotions, in the first place.
> 
> Afaik, I can edit the poll. Gimme a list of options, and I'll put them in there.


I honestly can't think of others. Give me examples of others or songs that convey none of the above and stuff. Usually "love" can be happy, sad, angry, or mysterious, so I'm not putting that. Jealousy is usually "angry". Anything can fit in the above categories if you think about it mostly.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

What about love that can not fit.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> What about love that can not fit.


Where wouldn't it fit? Give me an example if you know any.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok  what about classical like mozart.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> Ok  what about classical like mozart.


Classical is a genre. It can still be happy, sad, angry, or mysterious.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

Mysterious.

[video=youtube;oTLJjoW867g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTLJjoW867g[/video]


----------



## Bliss (Jan 8, 2012)

'Phuck this shit'. >:C


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Most of the music i like is the music i make.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 8, 2012)

Etherial


----------



## eversleep (Jan 8, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> 'Phuck this shit'. >:C


Angsty.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Etherial


Example?


----------



## Lunar (Jan 8, 2012)

I guess mine's a mix between angst and happiness.  Like a really loud IDGAF AND I'M PROUD OF IT attitude.  It has a pleasant tune and it's upbeat.  Or sometimes just straight happiness.  :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 8, 2012)

Silent Hill - Room of Angel
Clint Mansell - The Last Man
The Haunted Music Box
7057118
Requiem For A Dream Lux Aeterna FULL ORCHESTRA

oh and this

Two Steps From Hell - Heart of Courage (Extended Version)


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2012)

Of course, this actually raises a philosophical question... like everything seems to. But you have to ask, where is the emotion in music? Is it in each note, each chord? Is it in the emotions of the singer or artist? I've heard screaming angry death metal singers in songs, which just was amusing, and I've heard choral sequences described as "sad" when they just seemed dischordant. 

Personally, I like soundtrack in my music folder. If it comes from a game or film, I recall the triumph or such from the moment that the soundtrack played in the game or film. As such,

Life's End 

ED: But let's not forget White Light Majesty! 

ED2: I guess that makes my favourite emotion 'triumph'.

ED3: But I also like the idea of preparing for the big moment before the triumph. Arena.

 ED4: I dunno man. The big moment itself is also cool. Golden Sun.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay, after watching some of the clips you guys showed, I feel "triumphant/powerful" should be added to the poll, because it's not really happy or mysterious or angry or anything else.
As for all else, if in doubt, go with mysterious, since most others seem to be a combo of mysterious + something else (usually sad).
Any other emotions?

I was mainly referring to the music itself, vocals and loudness aside. I guess you could say how the notes sound when played together?


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 8, 2012)

i guess mine would be mysterious

like a hidden meaning or a multiple meaning sort of thing


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 8, 2012)

Meh, don't like a lot of angst in metal since it's all Slipknot and H.I.M fanboys FML'ing. 

kvlt as fvck.
Saying that, I guess true angst in metal is a lot of BM and social commentary lyrics-based songs, otherwise the rest is for shock-value that 12-yr old kids would apprieciate.


----------



## shteev (Jan 8, 2012)

Is this sad or mysterious?

[video=youtube;Bk-MI2rHf4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk-MI2rHf4M[/video]

I'm leaning towards mysterious, but I like it nevertheless.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

shteev said:


> Is this sad or mysterious?
> 
> [video=youtube;Bk-MI2rHf4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk-MI2rHf4M[/video]
> 
> I'm leaning towards mysterious, but I like it nevertheless.


Im getting a sad vibe.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

shteev said:


> Is this sad or mysterious?
> 
> [video=youtube;Bk-MI2rHf4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk-MI2rHf4M[/video]
> 
> I'm leaning towards mysterious, but I like it nevertheless.


Definitely mysterious.


----------



## KingNow (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;B2HoTDY71Vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2HoTDY71Vw&amp;feature=related[/video]

A little bit of everything.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the angry music. It helps get some of my anger I keep inside out when I am by myself listening to it.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 8, 2012)

Melancholy, despair, depression, apathy, anger. I like the blues, especially on acoustic, with a low gruff voice.


----------



## Archon (Jan 9, 2012)

Anything that sounds menacing.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 9, 2012)

- Calm / peaceful.
- Not really "sad," but just a slight twinge of melancholy.
- Upbeat / cheery / "let's go out and have fun tonight" kind of stuff.
- Powerful stuff that doesn't really express any particular emotion. 


Angry music tends to do nothing but give me a massive headache, and make me want to backhand the whinyfuck singer.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 9, 2012)

Either sad, dark and cynical, or an uppity yet reserved sort of happy.
Sad but not too angsty (and it's nifty not-pop Japanese music, so there's that):
[yt]FKf3raEy_bo[/yt]

Dark and cynical:
[yt]thQd1KYCgKU[/yt]

Happy yet reserved:
[yt]VvHP8GWDPHY[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 9, 2012)

Anything goes


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 9, 2012)

Powerful. The emotions it gives you before you doing something kind of pumps you up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ6ABV_Q9qU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Qkzj5bStU&feature=related

Love you Namco.


----------



## Rosca (Jan 9, 2012)

I like the feel of vanity and other false emotions. Dancing in stupid rhythms is what I like to do. And doing silly dance moves can make me feel betters. I like to feel good about myself, even if I don't have much money, I love to feel like I'm a million bucks. When beef starts, I want to shoot said person with my gankster homies. But I like going to the club and getting hot women. And why not listen to things that make me want to smoke and drink many of my young and possibly stupid problems away?

Thus why rap music always keeps me happy.


----------



## veeno (Jan 9, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Anything goes


Do you meen that song in the 50s?


----------



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2012)

I like quite exuberant music. A lot of stuff by Train, some stuff by Coldplay...I also like some more obscure bands like Passion Pit and the Noisettes. I put "happy" on the poll, incidentally.


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2012)

Jonny said:


> the Noisettes


<3333333333
I thought they were famous over in the UK though?


----------



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm from the UK


----------



## eversleep (Jan 10, 2012)

Jonny said:


> Yeah, I'm from the UK


But you listed them as an obscure band... I'm confused. @_@


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jan 10, 2012)

You tell me:


Spoiler: Octivarium by Dream Theater



[video=youtube;LH_9lJxeiXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH_9lJxeiXg[/video]





Spoiler: The Sparrow by Mastodon



[video=youtube;M8RvJ8N_MS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8RvJ8N_MS8[/video]





Spoiler: La Villa Strangiato by Rush



[video=youtube;xjglB04TOno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjglB04TOno[/video]


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

ONE WHERE U ALL SUFFER


----------

